# Oh, OH, bought a folder.



## Salty dog (May 16, 2011)

I've been looking for a pocket folder for a while now. Nothing terribly fancy but convenient. I really don't know jack about them. I"ve been looking for something to keep in my pocket at work to open boxes, cryo, etc. The caveat was it had to be a one hander. In Wisco you don't see them often. So when I came across an "assisted" opener that I could touch, feel and try, I grabbed it.

The problem is I'm finding myself slightly curious about folders. And I KNOW I don't want to go there.

I haven't had a folder since Boy Scouts. 





[/IMG]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 16, 2011)

There is a whole happy world of folders out there! From nice gentlemans folders, to heavier more agressive, hard use folders. Titanium frames, framelocks, synthetic or natural scales. They can be more addicting than high end kitchen knives... Hide your wallet!


----------



## mr drinky (May 16, 2011)

That is a fine folder man. Way fine.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2011)

Scott, don't even look into that hole, it's V-E-R-Y deep!


----------



## Salty dog (May 16, 2011)

I'm afraid, very afraid. Do you know how many times I've taken this thing out of my pocket and flicked it open? And I'm off today!

P.S. The part that bums me out is the fancy part of the knife goes inside your pocket and the ugly clip hangs out.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2011)

Who made that?


----------



## Salty dog (May 16, 2011)

Kershaw


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2011)

The blade looks Kershaw to me but the scales looked fancier than I thought they made, threw me off.


----------



## Salty dog (May 16, 2011)

I think the knife was modified by a second party. Mother of pearl.

The place sells a lot of Native American work.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2011)

Ahhhh that makes more sense.


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Nice knife. 

Kershaw makes some nice pocket knives for not a lot of money. My everyday knives are a Kershaw Zing and a Spyderco ZDP189 Delica.


----------



## rockbox (May 16, 2011)

You don't know the definition of money pit until you get into folders. The folder guys like Elishewitz and Onion are the ones making the bank.


----------



## l r harner (May 16, 2011)

you would liek some of RJs work also


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

RJ Martin is who patterned the Kershaw Zing, I really like that knife.


----------



## FryBoy (May 16, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Scott, don't even look into that hole, it's V-E-R-Y deep!


+1 I have close to 100 of them.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 16, 2011)

I say go there Scott! Folders are a design bonanza!

However, being performance minded, you might well find out, as I have, that folders are really not optimal for much of anything other than taking up very little room. This is why they are so fun to see, play with, design and collect--they are creations that almost don't make sense--a very sharp cutting tool, on a pivot that closes right where your hand goes, has small cracks and gets put in a dark, dusty, lint-filled pocket, and are made to be attractive, and then hidden away.

But fun nevertheless.

I still think people need to carry toys--folders are just so tempting to fiddle with, open and close, and flip around. We really should be carrying yo-yos or something.


----------



## jheis (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, thought that looked like a Kershaw. 

Neat little knives. The "Speedsafe" feature really works. 

My EDC for years has been a plain little "Chive" 1600. Small enough to clip into the watch pocket on your Jeans, takes a decent edge & is a pretty handy little tool.

Recently picked up a Columbia River Koji Hara designed "Ichi." OK knife, but don't like it nearly as much as the Kershaw.

James


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 16, 2011)

This was mine, till I gave it to a charity auction.


----------



## BertMor (May 17, 2011)

Wait, doesnt Chico (the Tourist) live in Wisco? He says he deals with folders all the time. yeah don'tt go there


----------

